# Snow and cold



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is snowing here again and the wind is a blowin. We are suppose to get 6 to 10 inches with zero visibility.
Here is a link to a web cam I set up in the front yard you can see the weather in good old North Dakota.
North Dakota web cam


----------



## 1hand (Dec 30, 2010)

That sucks. My brother and sister inlaw are on their way to Minot today for Xmas with her family. Sounds like they will be in for some crappy roads.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now I'd hate to be on the road around Jamestown the visibility is not good and getting worse.
 The yard camera is pointing southeast and out of the wind so it looks better than in the wind.


----------



## putputman (Dec 30, 2010)

Doc, I think I'll keep that web cam as we will be getting your conditions later today or tomorrow. It usually happens that way.

We are getting freezing rain now so put the snow on top of that and we'll really be in for it for awhile. 

Looks like a lot of shop time coming up.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

We lucked out were suppose to get freezing rain but it skipped over us. Matter fact we have gotten much snow out of this so far just blowing around the stuff that was already on the ground.It's suppose to hit us the wost tomorrow thats when we are suppose to get 6 to 10 inches with this wind. That camera is kind of out of the wind and pointing south east.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 30, 2010)

My brother and family are stranded between Fargo and Valley City. Their alright though, the motel has a water park and restraunt. :big:


Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

There was a 100 car pile up just west of Fargo they just announced it on the local news.
The interstate highway is closed now they should stay where they are because it really looks bad here.

I just noticed Norton ran a scan and took my camera of line I put it back on. Every time Norton does a scan it stops the camera and I have to restart.


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 30, 2010)

Shoot, I have been working outside almost all day. I can deal with single digit temps but when that wind starts blowing its time to go inside. It don't seem like were getting a lot of snow, but it is blowing around like crazy.  We left work around 3 o clock when my beard was completely frozen over. 

Kel


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is really blowin here can't see very far. It's suppose to be worse tomorrow.
My Car Wont go!


----------



## DOC123 (Dec 30, 2010)

28deg C here at 1100m altitude.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well looks a lot better out there today. It is cold though I need to get in gear here and get the snow cleared from the drive (to make room for the next batch) it's not a lot shouldn't take long. It's suppose to get bad again this afternoon. I did restart the cam so it is back online. Arv hows Brainerd doing they were saying locally that you guys were going to get the brunt of the first storm. We are suppose to get the worst of the second storm.


----------



## putputman (Dec 31, 2010)

Doc, we kinda lucked out. The bad stuff went north of us. It rained and then slowly turned to a wet snow. It quit about 10:00 PM and the wind blew real hard but it was wet enough so it didn't drift. I think we got about 4" of hard crusty snow. I just got done plowing out my 3 driveways with the Bobcat. I pushed the snow back far enough so I have room to start all over again tomorrow. 

I just looked at your web cam and it looks pretty windy at your place.


----------



## kjk (Dec 31, 2010)

-22 C here in Winnipeg but fortunately no snowfall. I'd put up a webcam but the picture would look just like yours. :-(


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's staring to really get nasty again. I live out on the edge of the north side of town. And out here it is getting hard to see again. Fortunately it blew hard enough that very little of the stuff stacked up in my drive. I think it is just starting to snow here it's hard to tell with every thing blowing around. Those trees in the back ground of the cam are only across the highway maybe 300 or 400 feet away so as they fade away you can tell how much is blowing around.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well it snowin again and coming down pretty good. If the wind picks up it will be a mess \. Temp just above zero and suppose to get well below tonight. I really don't mind the snow but I hate the below zero stuff!

My front yard cam.


----------



## mocaquita (Jan 16, 2011)

Sound like a brutal week ahead...I am just south of the Twin Cities.


----------



## putputman (Jan 16, 2011)

Doc, is your cam working? I can't get a picture. It came in good a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, this winter weather is a real annoyance. Why, when we ate lunch on the patio at the marina today, the temperature was only 74.  Simply appalling.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2011)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Doc, is your cam working? I can't get a picture. It came in good a couple weeks ago.



It is now Norton shuts it down when it does a scan. I reactivated it.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 16, 2011)

Not really too cold here in Cleveland Ohio. I went out side several times to have a cigar wearing my usual tee shirt and shorts.

Its been about 20 to 22 degrees Fahrenheit all day. I just checked and it cooled off a bit with the temp down to about 16F. Maybe I'll throw on a light jacket next time I go out for a smoke. Eh, probably not. 

The temperature here is really nice and comfy, I only wish it would snow a little more. It been snowing lightly for about the last two weeks, but there hasn't been enough accumulation to make me real happy.

Well...I'm off to have a cigar. 

-MB


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, this winter weather is a real annoyance. Why, when we ate lunch on the patio at the marina today, the temperature was only 74. Simply appalling.


 :big: :big: :big:Yes yes just appalling :big:

That was one of the things I enjoyed when I was out there at Long Beach for the UG conference at the event center. Sitting on the patio for supper time. I can't remember the restaurant I really liked (maybe light house).


----------



## mklotz (Jan 17, 2011)

You're probably thinking of Parker's Lighthouse...

http://www.parkerslighthouse.com/about.php


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep thats it!
I really liked that place. I attended the UG conference 2 years in a row out there. We stayed at the Westin in Long Beach.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 17, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, this winter weather is a real annoyance. Why, when we ate lunch on the patio at the marina today, the temperature was only 74. Simply appalling.



I missed this post last time that I looked at this thread.

I'm sorry to hear that your suffering Marv. Its really a same, but its not you fault. This has happened to others that move to an area with a boring climate that stays within a narrow temperature range. When there's a slight change out side of this range, they can't deal with it due to a lack of acclimation to temperature changes, and complain to no end. Some people combat this dreadful situation by moving around the country, and even out of the country based on the season. When the temperature rises into the 70's and 80's I head up north into Canada were the temperature is pleasantly cooler. I just love Canada!

You might want to consider moving to a warmer climate during the cold winter months. 

Is their a warmer place nearby, perhaps a desert? :noidea:

-MB


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 17, 2011)

I have hazy memories of when I was a kid, we took a vacation to Southern California, I remember a place very similar to that.

 Marv, Is it, or has it ever been an upscale buffet? I remember a Thanksgiving lunch at a really fancy restaurant on the beach with a similar view, there was a two man band, one of them had a washboard. This must have been about 20 years ago.

Kel


----------



## mklotz (Jan 17, 2011)

Metal Butcher,

I live within a few hours drive of Death Valley and Las Vegas. If I want heat, I go there.

As far as cold is concerned, I grew up in Pennsylvania and went to college in Massachusetts. When I graduated, I sorted job offers by latitude and longitude. The snow on the top of the San Bernadino mountains that I can see from my office is as close as I want to ever get again. 

Kel,

I don't remember a buffet and I've been frequenting the place for many years. As you might expect, we've got a lot of seaside restaurants.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 17, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Kel,
> 
> I don't remember a buffet and I've been frequenting the place for many years. As you might expect, we've got a lot of seaside restaurants.



Thats what I fuigured, a shot in the dark. I did say the memory was hazy :big:

Kinda like when I tell people I'm from North Dakota, and they say,"Do you know Bob".

Kel


----------



## agmachado (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Here in Brazil, in some regions the problem is with the rain.

Now, The rain reduced a bit here in Sao Paulo, But in some cities in the state of Rio de Janeiro is still critical, mainly in the mountain region.

In the south, near the Uruguay, the drought ends with soy, rice and other ... are the contrasts of nature modified or not respected by us.

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## Bernd (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Marv think about this next time you are out on the patio. LINKY.

Bernd


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 19, 2011)

It's been really mild since the snow melted here in Surrey a couple of weeks ago but this morning we had a hard frost and it's been quite a bit colder.

Vic.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well here we go one more time! We are suppose to be in for another 8+ inches of snow starting tonight and going into the weekend  the only good thing about that is the yard work will wait and I'll get to play a little with my new toy.

Front yard web cam
You'll notice the snow is just now all gone so now we get more oh yippee 

I have a friend that is working on a Stuart Twin Victoria steam engine I plan on going and checking out this Saturday I looked at it a while back and it was looking really nice! Well at least with the snow in the forecast we both will get some shop time silver lining you could say!


----------



## ksouers (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks kinda windy there, too, Doc.

That should do wonders for the visibility and really help out the driving.

I think we finally got rid of the snow, I got real tired of the 80 degrees one day and 4 inches of snow the very next day. For a month. 
Now we just get rain. Lots of it.
Pretty soon the two big drainage ditches near me (the Missouri and Mississippi Rivers) should start over flowing. 
That will start making it hard to get around anywhere.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes the wind is a blowing.
Yes in town they have been getting ready for flooding and more moister isn't going to help anything. I'm glad we are high and dry on the north side of town. They are saying blizzard conditions possible tomorrow after noon.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm at work just looked at my cam looks like we are getting a little snow!!!
When I left for woth this morning there was about 2 inches of slush under about 4 inches of snow but it looks like there is alot more now!


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah - Had a couple cool mornings down here in South Texas, was in the 60's (f) when I rode to school in the morning, but by evening the chill was off and it was close to 90....

Y'all could send a little rain down here though, hasn't precipitated enough to say so since October and the cracks in my yard are an inch wide.


----------



## doc1955 (May 1, 2011)

Well don't that just beat all. May 1st and its snowing and the ground is all white again!! Normally I'm planting part of our garden on the 1st of may. North and west of here they are having a full blown blizzard. It's plenty windy here but I don't think the snow is blowing around to bad yet. Look's like tomorrow will be another play around it the shop day again. I need to start my next build.


----------

